# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  A Dreamviews Logo

## Tavasion

does anyone else agree we need a symbol? or an emblem of some kind? a symbol that we can recognize, and in time will be synonymous with Dreamviews? i think it is a great way to get the word of Dreamviews out there, people can put it on their websites, in their sigs for other forums, it could go everywhere. i posted this in the metaforum subforum, and Cloud came up with this one:



i made this one:



and if some other artists will make some, we could possible get a vote on one and see if we could use it. just an idea.

----------


## slayer

I really love the first one!

----------


## Shift

What Slay said  ::goodjob2::

----------


## WakataDreamer

Thirded. No offence to yours, but Cloud's is so clean, and... blue.

I liek CluD's  ::tongue:: 

Although I must say, the V merges too much with the white light behind it. 

You can easily distinguish it, but still.....

It would look more aesthetic with more contrast there.

Btw, what's wrong with a resized crop of the banner?



(Click it  ::wink:: )

It can be cleaned up a bit, and changed proportionally to fit your needs, but basically, that's my idea.

EDIT:

Even smaller! Perfect for a button for your MySpace or other website!

----------


## z1nk666

> Thirded. No offence to yours, but Cloud's is so clean, and... blue.
> 
> I liek CluD's 
> 
> Although I must say, the V merges too much with the white light behind it. 
> 
> You can easily distinguish it, but still.....
> 
> It would look more aesthetic with more contrast there.
> ...



I think that is a great idea.  I would really want one fore my facebook.

----------

